# Freehand: Seitenrand beim Ausdrucken



## konsumi (27. August 2005)

Hi,
bin noch Print Neuling...
Ich habe in Freehand einen Briefbogen erstellt. Nun möchte ich ihn ausdrucken. Das klappt auch alles ganz gut nur:

Ich habe 2 Striche, ganz am linken Rand positioniert. Diese werden nicht an den Rand gedruckt sondern der Drucker lässt an der linken Seite Platz und druckt sie erst dann.

und: Habe ziemlich weit unten auf der Seite noch eine Zeile Text. Diese wird gar nicht gedruckt.

Wie kann ich also ausstellen, dass er immer die Ränder unten und links lässt

Danke bis dahin


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. August 2005)

Hi,
das mit den Druckrändern ist kein Problem Freehands sondern deines Druckers. Bei manchen Druckern kann man die Größe des Druckrandes verkleinern was aber eben von deinem Drucker abhängt.
Die meisten Drucker können kein komplettes A4 drucken.

Gruß


----------

